# What can I grow at 1wpg?



## FisheeFisheeFishee (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi, I was wondering if someone could give me some insight on the plants I can grow in my setup. I have a 75 gallon tank with an 80w perfecto hood. Approx 2-3" of sand. The tank currently has 3 Jack Dempseys, 2 Nicaraguense, and an emerald catfish. More fish soon (maybe). The JD's and Nic's are very mild mannered. I like the look of groundcover but I know I will be limited by my lighting. I like the perfecto hood because it has no fans, it's quiet (most important for me), and i'd prefer not to spend more $. Plant siggestions please. Thanks in advance. FFF


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Try mosses, java fern, anubias. 1 wpg is very low, though. The fish in there are also not very plant friendly.


----------



## FisheeFisheeFishee (Mar 4, 2008)

what about the dwarf sag?


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

IMO, 80W over 75G is not really bad at all. 
Remember the WPG does not fully apply on very large tank. If the light is spread out evenly, try java fern, moss, hygro polysperma stem plant, floating plant like water sprite.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If you're using African cichlid substrate, chances are not good that you will be able to grow any type of carpeting plant in that.

If you're using something like pea gravel, dwarf saggitaria ^^ would be OK to try, or pygmy chain sword (Echinodorus tenellus). I wouldn't buy too much at first till you test it out with the cichlids; my guess is anything you try to plant will be dug up and/or eaten.

The plants suggested above are all good ones to try out first. Hardy and don't need high lighting levels.


----------



## BentZero (Oct 6, 2007)

I've got 15w over a 20g. I grow asian ambulia like crazy, java moss, dwarf four leaf clover, wisteria, and a few bits of duckweed.


http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b394/BentleyG35/Planted tank/Shrimp tank/IMG_1351.jpg


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

this was just over 1 wpg

mostly amazon swords, moss, micro chain swords, aponogetons
http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n91/AlanBountham/CIMG1504.jpg


----------



## jtmangels (Feb 27, 2008)

BentZero said:


> I've got 15w over a 20g. I grow asian ambulia like crazy, java moss, dwarf four leaf clover, wisteria, and a few bits of duckweed.
> 
> 
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b394/BentleyG35/Planted tank/Shrimp tank/IMG_1351.jpg


Nice looking plants, were you dosing or using CO2?


----------



## jtmangels (Feb 27, 2008)

MiSo said:


> this was just over 1 wpg
> 
> mostly amazon swords, moss, micro chain swords, aponogetons
> http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n91/AlanBountham/CIMG1504.jpg


Nice looking plants, same question: were you dosing or using CO2?


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

jtmangels said:


> Nice looking plants, same question: were you dosing or using CO2?


with this tank, i did not dose ferts but did use diy co2.
substrate was eco-complete mixed with some inert black sand and plain gravel (which eventually rose to the top... and made me want to swap out substrates later)
it was a 75 gallon tank. 2x40 watt odno for the lights put right around 1 wpg. 
the hc in the bottom left corner started out as a 2x2 patch. this pic was taken 3 months later. the hc did grow, but amazingly slowly.


----------

